# New to Sailnet



## sakonnet82 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hello everyone, I'm Mark. Rejoining Sailnet, I have been on and off Sailnet since 2000. Been sailing Seastar, our Bristol 32, on Lake Michigan out of Winthrop Harbor, IL for the last five years. Prior to that, the south coast of New England out of Narragansett Bay. We have owned Seastar since 2005, prior to that, Illusion, a Bristol 24.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome back aboard sakonnet82.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Welcome back! There is a huge marina near the village of Winthrop Harbor that has easy access to Lake Michigan. Do you sail out of that Marina? 

Jeff


----------



## sakonnet82 (Nov 28, 2021)

Jeff_H said:


> Welcome back! There is a huge marina near the village of Winthrop Harbor that has easy access to Lake Michigan. Do you sail out of that Marina?
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,
Thank you for the welcome. Yes, we sail out of North Point Marina in Winthrop Harbor. It is huge, I believe 1500 slips, though the occupancy is only around 60%. 

Mark


----------



## Vahti (12 mo ago)

Ryan or Alby I'm called, sometimes things best unsaid HAHA. Im returning to the ocean. I don't know when, as prices on the west coast are...insane. A bent-toe lol, you know, was at 75k and I would not have given a wooden penny. Nothing against the vessel brand , just this ol gal had seen her days long ago. Nice to meet you all and hope to pass you on the seas!


----------



## Adrift136 (Jan 7, 2013)

sakonnet82 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Mark. Rejoining Sailnet, I have been on and off Sailnet since 2000. Been sailing Seastar, our Bristol 32, on Lake Michigan out of Winthrop Harbor, IL for the last five years. Prior to that, the south coast of New England out of Narragansett Bay. We have owned Seastar since 2005, prior to that, Illusion, a Bristol 24.


Hi. My wife and I bought a Bristol 32 two years ago. New fuel tank, re-built Yanmar, new sails this year, new standing rigging last year, new MackPack this year. But still it is a good boat and fun. We sail in Long Island Sound. Are there any owner associations/groups for the 32 that you are familiar with? Also, sailing - under main alone?...under jib alone? We're close to seventy and my mobility is very limited, so we sail easy and usually with a reef. But when the winds go to mid-teen kts to low twenties in short gusts, sometime it pays for us to just go easy and slow. Wondering if you've any thoughts on that issue. Many thanks either way.


----------

